# Mappa e orari proteste per green pass



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

*In basso screen con luoghi e orari in ogni regione italiana, tranne la Basilicata, per le proteste in piazza organizzate contro l'accesso ad alcune attività sociali subordinato al possesso del green pass.

Oggi pomeriggio alle 17-17.30*


Trieste ha giocato in anticipo ieri con buona partecipazione


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

>





> https://imgbb.com/


.


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

vediamo se finalmente bisogna smettere di invidiare i francesi per le proteste


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Luglio 2021)

Qui, Bari, c'è già un sacco di gente. Avanti, senza paura.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2387789 ha scritto:


> *In basso screen con luoghi e orari in ogni regione italiana, tranne la Basilicata, per le proteste in piazza organizzate contro l'accesso ad alcune attività sociali subordinato al possesso del green pass.
> 
> Oggi pomeriggio alle 17-17.30*
> 
> ...



Su *fanpage* nessuna notizia su queste proteste, in compenso in prima pagina c'è un articolo sulla manifestazione di _migliaia di persone_ a Voghera _per chiedere giustizia_ _per Youns sparato e ucciso dall’assessore_.

(in corsivo citazioni dall'articolo in italiano fluente )


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2387789 ha scritto:


> *In basso screen con luoghi e orari in ogni regione italiana, tranne la Basilicata, per le proteste in piazza organizzate contro l'accesso ad alcune attività sociali subordinato al possesso del green pass.
> 
> Oggi pomeriggio alle 17-17.30*
> 
> ...


La protesta bisogna farla in una sola città e al punto che chi sta in quel palazzo se la faccia sul serio addosso. Altrimenti, non concludi nulla.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387948 ha scritto:


> La protesta bisogna farla in una sola città e al punto che chi sta in quel palazzo se la faccia sul serio addosso. Altrimenti, non concludi nulla.



Non è vero, in Francia protestano in ogni piazza e in ogni città.

Chiaro che più c'è dissenso più afflusice gente nella capitale e nei palazzi di potere, ma da qualche parte si deve pur partire.
Non si può pretendere di cambiare di botto un paese intero, la territorialità rimane sempre fondamentale soprattutto qui in Italia


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2387972 ha scritto:


> Non è vero, in Francia protestano in ogni piazza e in ogni città.
> 
> Chiaro che più c'è dissenso più afflusice gente nella capitale e nei palazzi di potere, ma da qualche parte si deve pur partire.
> Non si può pretendere di cambiare di botto un paese intero, la territorialità rimane sempre fondamentale soprattutto qui in Italia


Certamente. In Francia, però, sono andati fin sotto al ministero della salute seminando il panico.


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

Non è segnata quella di Pisa il 27 ore 19:00


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2387789 ha scritto:


> *In basso screen con luoghi e orari in ogni regione italiana, tranne la Basilicata, per le proteste in piazza organizzate contro l'accesso ad alcune attività sociali subordinato al possesso del green pass.
> 
> Oggi pomeriggio alle 17-17.30*
> 
> Trieste ha giocato in anticipo ieri con buona partecipazione



Quindi 300/400 persone non vaccinate e senza mascherina si troveranno in un posto per protestare senza che la loro protesta scalfisca nulla ( come è sempre stato purtroppo ). Ottima idea.

Sicuramente per me questa non è la modalità corretta per uscire da questo incubo.


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

quanta è triste e quanto è vera questa immagine...


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2387985 ha scritto:


> Quindi 300/400 persone non vaccinate e senza mascherina si troveranno in un posto per protestare senza che la loro protesta scalfisca nulla ( come è sempre stato purtroppo ). Ottima idea.
> 
> Sicuramente per me questa non è la modalità corretta per uscire da questo incubo.



a Torino erano in 50000 a Livorno 3000-2000

[video=youtube;ITNSBfHc2js]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITNSBfHc2js&ab_channel=ANOVNI[/video]


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2387995 ha scritto:


> a Torino erano in 50000 a Livorno 3000-2000
> 
> [video=youtube;ITNSBfHc2js]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITNSBfHc2js&ab_channel=ANOVNI[/video]



Peggio ancora. 
Ma a me piacerebbe far una domanda ad un partecipante a caso : &#8220; premetto che potrei anche essere d&#8217;accordo con te, ma quindi ? Che si fa ? Vaccino no, mascherine no, Green pass no. Ok e quindi ? La soluzione ? &#8220;.


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2387995 ha scritto:


> a Torino erano in 50000 a Livorno 3000-2000
> 
> [video=youtube;ITNSBfHc2js]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITNSBfHc2js&ab_channel=ANOVNI[/video]



E sarebbero tanti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388000 ha scritto:


> Peggio ancora.
> Ma a me piacerebbe far una domanda ad un partecipante a caso : “ premetto che potrei anche essere d’accordo con te, ma quindi ? Che si fa ? Vaccino no, mascherine no, Green pass no. Ok e quindi ? La soluzione ? “.



Nulla, non glie ne frega niente. Non è ancora chiaro?


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388000 ha scritto:


> Peggio ancora.
> Ma a me piacerebbe far una domanda ad un partecipante a caso : &#8220; premetto che potrei anche essere d&#8217;accordo con te, ma quindi ? Che si fa ? Vaccino no, mascherine no, Green pass no. Ok e quindi ? La soluzione ? &#8220;.



Tu hai un canale su YouTube, perche non te ne vai a chiedere?
Penso che la risposta sarebbe chi vuole il vax si puo vaccinare e chi non vuole il vax non deve essere vaccinato, prende il rischio di muorire ma non viene escluso da societa


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

zamp2010;2388008 ha scritto:


> Tu hai un canale su YouTube, perche non te ne vai a chiedere?
> Penso che la risposta sarebbe chi vuole il vax si puo vaccinare e chi non vuole il vax non deve essere vaccinato, prende il rischio di muorire ma non viene escluso da societa



Si ma il problema non è il vaccino, il problema è il covid. 
Lascia perdere il vaccino, come la risolviamo ?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Luglio 2021)

Anche protestassero 5 milioni, almeno 40 milioni sono favorevoli.

La stragrande maggioranza é favorevole a vaccini e Green pass per tornare alla vita normale.

Protestare ed esprimere parere contrario é legittimo, basta che poi, stabilità una regola ci si adegui, d&#8217;accordo o no.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Luglio 2021)

Io sono vaccinato, ma per la libertà di scelta, quindi capisco la protesta. L'unico appunto è mantenere un minimo di decoro e di intelligenza , magari indossando la mascherina se si è a stretto contatto con sconosciuti e argomentando per bene le proprie ragioni. 
Sapete com'è ,di solito intervistano quelli col Q.I -20 e poi passano tutti per *******..


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388009 ha scritto:


> Si ma il problema non è il vaccino, il problema è il covid.
> Lascia perdere il vaccino, come la risolviamo ?



Spegnere il Telefono, Spegnere il TV e viviamo.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388009 ha scritto:


> Si ma il problema non è il vaccino, il problema è il covid.
> Lascia perdere il vaccino, come la risolviamo ?



Non l'hai ancora capito come la pensano? Chi vive, vive, chi muore pazienza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2021)

Hellscream;2388020 ha scritto:


> Non l'hai ancora capito come la pensano? Chi vive, vive, chi muore pazienza.



Non è un ragionamento discriminatorio anche questo? Discriminano volutamente la fascia debole della popolazione, secondo loro sacrificabile. Oppure è discriminazione solo quello che fa comodo? No perché se entriamo in questo vortice di discorsi discriminatori non se ne esce più eh.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2021)

Piuttosto che perdere tempo a cercare queste manifestazioni e a parteciparvi, andate a vaccinarvi e usciamo insieme da questo incubo


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

zamp2010;2388017 ha scritto:


> Spegnere il Telefono, Spegnere il TV e viviamo.



Quindi i morti non esistono ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

Hellscream;2388020 ha scritto:


> Non l'hai ancora capito come la pensano? Chi vive, vive, chi muore pazienza.



Quindi protesto perché &#8220; discriminato e privato della mia libertà &#8220; ma voglio fare quel c che voglio discriminando chi sta male e rischia la vita perché debole ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388030 ha scritto:


> Quindi protesto perché “ discriminato e privato della mia libertà “ ma voglio fare quel c che voglio discriminando chi sta male e rischia la vita perché debole ?



Esattamente


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388030 ha scritto:


> Quindi protesto perché &#8220; discriminato e privato della mia libertà &#8220; ma voglio fare quel c che voglio discriminando chi sta male e rischia la vita perché debole ?



Già spiegato il concetto sulla libertà di scelta ma si vede che non ci arrivate...ormai siamo divisi in due schieramenti come vuole il governo


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388035 ha scritto:


> Già spiegato il concetto sulla libertà di scelta ma si vede che non ci arrivate...ormai siamo divisi in due schieramenti come vuole il governo



Allora come mai il 99% dei no vax covid erano anche quelli contrari a qualsiasi tipo di restrizione? Non ha torto, è esattamente come dice. Ed io non sono favorevole al green pass eh, però mi sembra quantomeno singolare che chi era contrario alle restrizioni ora sia contrario alla soluzione contro le restrizioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388035 ha scritto:


> Già spiegato il concetto sulla libertà di scelta ma si vede che non ci arrivate...ormai siamo divisi in due schieramenti come vuole il governo



No no ma io son qui tranquillissimo. Proprio non riesco a capire. 

Domanda secca merita risposta secca : &#8220; no al vaccino, no alle mascherine e no ad ogni cosa leda alla libertà &#8220; 

Ok, quindi che si fa ? Il problema delle morti è reale. Che si fa ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2388039 ha scritto:


> Allora come mai il 99% dei no vax covid erano anche quelli contrari a qualsiasi tipo di restrizione? Non ha torto, è esattamente come dice. Ed io non sono favorevole al green pass eh, però mi sembra quantomeno singolare che chi era contrario alle restrizioni ora sia contrario alla soluzione contro le restrizioni.



Esatto, è quello il concetto. 

Chiudo tutto ? No faccio io green pass per non chiudere 
Chiudere tutto non va bene, il green pass no. E allora ? Che si fa ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388040 ha scritto:


> No no ma io son qui tranquillissimo. Proprio non riesco a capire.
> 
> Domanda secca merita risposta secca : “ no al vaccino, no alle mascherine e no ad ogni cosa leda alla libertà “
> 
> Ok, quindi che si fa ? Il problema delle morti è reale. Che si fa ?



Credo che lui intenda questo: Ora c'è il vaccino, chi ha paura del covid e la fascia debole della popolazione si vaccini per proteggersi, io non voglio farlo per forza.


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2388039 ha scritto:


> Allora come mai il 99% dei no vax covid erano anche quelli contrari a qualsiasi tipo di restrizione? Non ha torto, è esattamente come dice. Ed io non sono favorevole al green pass eh, però mi sembra quantomeno singolare che chi era contrario alle restrizioni ora sia contrario alla soluzione contro le restrizioni.



Io non sono contrario alle mascherine o alle restrizioni sempre rispettato... Ma i farmaci sperimentali no grazie non faccio da cavia, libera scelta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388046 ha scritto:


> Io non sono contrario alle mascherine o alle restrizioni sempre rispettato... Ma i farmaci sperimentali no grazie non faccio da cavia, libera scelta.



Allora posso comprendere la tua posizione, nulla da dire sinceramente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388046 ha scritto:


> Io non sono contrario alle mascherine o alle restrizioni sempre rispettato... Ma i farmaci sperimentali no grazie non faccio da cavia, libera scelta.



Ok


----------



## sunburn (24 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2388011 ha scritto:


> Anche protestassero 5 milioni, almeno 40 milioni sono favorevoli.
> 
> La stragrande maggioranza é favorevole a vaccini e Green pass per tornare alla vita normale.
> 
> Protestare ed esprimere parere contrario é legittimo, basta che poi, stabilità una regola ci si adegui, d&#8217;accordo o no.


Beh se il reale obiettivo fosse il green pass e non il vaccino, avrebbero ragione da vendere. E' uno strumento di per sé inutile(vedremo se avrà almeno la funzione di convincere) e, oltretutto, introdotto con modalità discutibili. Se stabilisci una regola, devi dare il tempo alla gente di adeguarsi. Le due settimane non sono assolutamente sufficienti.
Detto questo, io sono da sempre favorevole all'obbligo vaccinale imposto per legge, come previsto dall'art 32 della Costituzione, ovviamente posticipando l'entrata in vigore delle sanzioni in modo da consentire a tutti di fare il ciclo. 
Il motivo è molto semplice. Possiamo star qui a discutere anni, ma una malattia infettiva che si trasmette per via aerea non la sconfiggi puntando solo sulla prevenzione del contagio(come scritto da altri utenti, è come fermare il vento con le mani), ma solo e soltanto puntando sulla prevenzione della malattia. E l'unico strumento mai concepito dall'Umanità per prevenire una malattia infettiva che si trasmette per via aerea è il vaccino. Di qui non si scappa. 

Detto questo, bisogna dire che non ci stiamo comportando male. 62% con almeno una dose, la quasi totalità dei quali chiuderà il ciclo. Aggiungi quelli che fino a ora non hanno potuto per vari motivi e quelli "convinti" dall'introduzione del green pass(che resta comunque uno strumento sbagliato nelle modalità) e nel giro di tre o quattro mesi resteranno solo gli "ultimi giapponesi" no vax. Ma quelli c'erano anche cent'anni fa e i progressi in ambito medico, per fortuna, li abbiamo fatti lo stesso.


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388042 ha scritto:


> Esatto, è quello il concetto.
> 
> Chiudo tutto ? No faccio io green pass per non chiudere
> Chiudere tutto non va bene, il green pass no. E allora ? Che si fa ?



Io penso che a breve usciranno le terapie più mirate e poi il covid come si vede già dai dati è sempre meno letale..si potrà curare stando a casa come una normale influenza..


----------



## Hellscream (24 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388030 ha scritto:


> Quindi protesto perché “ discriminato e privato della mia libertà “ ma voglio fare quel c che voglio discriminando chi sta male e rischia la vita perché debole ?



Centro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388054 ha scritto:


> Io penso che a breve usciranno le terapie più mirate e poi il covid come si vede già dai dati è sempre meno letale..si potrà curare stando a casa come una normale influenza..



Boh, speriamo. 
Ma andare in 100/1000 persone in un posto dove tutti sono senza mascherina e non vaccinati che senso ha ?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2387995 ha scritto:


> a Torino erano in 50000 a Livorno 3000-2000
> 
> [video=youtube;ITNSBfHc2js]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITNSBfHc2js&ab_channel=ANOVNI[/video]


Truffa covid non si può sentire però.


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2388011 ha scritto:


> Anche protestassero 5 milioni, almeno 40 milioni sono favorevoli.
> 
> La stragrande maggioranza é favorevole a vaccini e Green pass *per tornare alla vita normale.*
> 
> Protestare ed esprimere parere contrario é legittimo, basta che poi, stabilità una regola ci si adegui, d&#8217;accordo o no.



aridaje con questa vita normale che non esiste dalla data che ho in firma.

vita normale significa che domani mattina, come succedeva per 11 mesi all'anno ogni domenica, ci sarebbe in decine di città italiane la solita maratona/mezza maratona/10 km su strada con migliaia di persone attaccate

c'è in programma qualcosa in tal senso anche solo per tutti i vaccinati ?
assolutamente no, non esistono neanche date ipotizzate per gli amatori

allora non esiste la vita normale

vuoi altre decine di esempi di cose normali che non esistono da marzo 2020 o continui a utilizzare impropriamente la dicitura "vita normale"?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Luglio 2021)

zamp2010;2388017 ha scritto:


> Spegnere il Telefono, Spegnere il TV e viviamo.



Qua siamo ancora al "Covid non esiste"...


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Luglio 2021)

Guglielmo90;2388059 ha scritto:


> Qua siamo ancora al "Covid non esiste"...



Che genio! Non vuole dire che non esiste, ma che ora che quelli a rischio sono protetti dai vaccini e dai terapie possiamo magari pensare ad altre cose e non solo al covid.


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

sunburn;2388053 ha scritto:


> Beh se il reale obiettivo fosse il green pass e non il vaccino, avrebbero ragione da vendere. E' uno strumento di per sé inutile(vedremo se avrà almeno la funzione di convincere) e, oltretutto, introdotto con modalità discutibili. Se stabilisci una regola, devi dare il tempo alla gente di adeguarsi. Le due settimane non sono assolutamente sufficienti.
> Detto questo, io sono da sempre favorevole all'obbligo vaccinale imposto per legge, come previsto dall'art 32 della Costituzione, ovviamente posticipando l'entrata in vigore delle sanzioni in modo da consentire a tutti di fare il ciclo.
> Il motivo è molto semplice. Possiamo star qui a discutere anni, ma una malattia infettiva che si trasmette per via aerea non la sconfiggi puntando solo sulla prevenzione del contagio(come scritto da altri utenti, è come fermare il vento con le mani), ma solo e soltanto puntando sulla prevenzione della malattia. E l'unico strumento mai concepito dall'Umanità per prevenire una malattia infettiva che si trasmette per via aerea è il vaccino. Di qui non si scappa.
> 
> Detto questo, bisogna dire che non ci stiamo comportando male. 62% con almeno una dose, la quasi totalità dei quali chiuderà il ciclo. Aggiungi quelli che fino a ora non hanno potuto per vari motivi e quelli "convinti" dall'introduzione del green pass(che resta comunque uno strumento sbagliato nelle modalità) e nel giro di tre o quattro mesi resteranno solo gli "ultimi giapponesi" no vax. Ma quelli c'erano anche cent'anni fa e i progressi in ambito medico, per fortuna, li abbiamo fatti lo stesso.



I giapponesi non sono quelli che non vogliono farselo ma quelli purtroppo danneggiati dal farmaco sperimentale...morti per "vaccino" e Fregati dal sistema.. ( dimenticati da tutti "a bé cavoli loro fortunatamente non è successo a me voi dite.. )senza risarcimento e vite rovinate..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Luglio 2021)

zamp2010;2388061 ha scritto:


> Che genio! Non vuole dire che non esiste, ma che ora che quelli a rischio sono protetti dai vaccini e dai terapie possiamo magari pensare ad altre cose e non solo al covid.



Se non ci si fa il vaccino, quelli a rischio non sono protetti. E' proprio quello il punto...


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Luglio 2021)

Guglielmo90;2388066 ha scritto:


> Se non ci si fa il vaccino, quelli a rischio non sono protetti. E' proprio quello il punto...



E poi se io me la faccio il vaccino e mi ammala per protettere qualcuno a rischio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

zamp2010;2388067 ha scritto:


> E poi se io me la faccio il vaccino e mi ammala per protettere qualcuno a rischio?



E quindi torniamo li, io non mi vaccino anche se ho lo 0,0003% di possibilità di stare male e gli altri vecchi e malati che si arrangino.


----------



## sunburn (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388064 ha scritto:


> I giapponesi non sono quelli che non vogliono farselo ma quelli purtroppo danneggiati dal farmaco sperimentale...morti per "vaccino" e Fregati dal sistema.. ( dimenticati da tutti "a bé cavoli loro fortunatamente non è successo a me voi dite.. )senza risarcimento e vite rovinate..


Tre righe due informazioni errate.
1)I vaccini anti-COVID 19 NON sono sperimentali. L'EMA adotta standard estremamente rigorosi per qualunque tipo di approvazione, sia per quella standard che per quella condizionata(quella data ai vaccini anti-COVID 19). La possibilità di un'autorizzazione condizionata è prevista solo a condizioni molto stringenti e consente al produttore di un farmaco, già testato e sperimentato secondo i normali standard, di fornire dati complementari in un secondo momento.
Questa procedura è stata già utilizzata per alcune decine di farmaci e in nessun caso il farmaco autorizzato sotto condizione è stato ritirato per motivi medici. Per converso, come fisiologico che sia visto l'altissimo numero, svariati farmaci autorizzati col procedimento standard sono stati poi ritirati.
Come tutte le attività umane, neanche l'iter di approvazione previsto dall'EMA è esente da errori, ma si tratta di un iter estremamente rigoroso. In confronto all'iter seguito oggi, l'iter che portò all'utilizzo dei primi antibiotici era al livello di sciamano che interpella le divinità ballando nudo davanti al fuoco al ritmo dei tamburi in qualche villaggio sperduto di cannibali. Eppure mi sembra che con gli antibiotici "qualche" vita si sia salvata.
Peraltro, secondo lo standard di ragionamento da alcuni applicato oggi al vaccino, noi non avremmo nessun farmaco: capisci bene che pretendere che un farmaco venga usato da milioni di persone solo dopo che questo sia stato usato da milioni di persone è un paradosso che avrebbe paralizzato il progresso medico-scientifico. Idem il principio "aspettiamo vent'anni per vedere gli effetti".
D'altro canto, come pensi che verranno eventualmente approvate le terapie nelle quali dici di confidare? 

2)Già da una decina d'anni la Corte costituzionale ha dichiarato illegittima la norma dei primi anni '90 che limitava l'indennizzo dei danni solo a quelli causati dalle vaccinazioni obbligatorie. Ormai da un decennio l'indennizzo è riconosciuto anche per danni causati da vaccinazioni incentivate/fortemente consigliate, e persino da quelle che si fanno quando si va per turismo in Paesi con malattie qui assenti. Ergo, lo Stato italiano è responsabile degli eventuali danni causati dai vaccini anti-COVID 19, a meno che non dimostri di non aver incentivato le vaccinazioni anti-COVID 19. E dovrebbero cercarsi un avvocato bravo bravo per riuscirci.


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

sto guardando in rete le immagini e ci sono abbastanza persone considerando sia un passaparola di social nell'indifferenza dei mass media.

nel mentre in Francia continuano anche questo fine settimana, anche in altre nazioni si scende in piazza.


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Milano

[video=youtube;X-AaEwkpH6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-AaEwkpH6Y[/video]


----------



## Manue (24 Luglio 2021)

Guglielmo90;2388066 ha scritto:


> Se non ci si fa il vaccino, quelli a rischio non sono protetti. E' proprio quello il punto...



Quelli a rischio non sono mai protetti, 
anche dallo smog per citarne una. 

Quello a rischio, prima di sparare per cortesia conoscete una persona a rischio, 
e vedete la vita che fa, sono persone che trattano il COVID come tanti altri fattori di rischio. 

Tirare in ballo gli immunodepressi è ormai passato di moda.


----------



## Manue (24 Luglio 2021)

Io però sono contro queste manifestazioni senza rispetto per le più basilari regole di prevenzione della diffusione del virus. 

Così per me proprio non va bene.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2388076 ha scritto:


> Quelli a rischio non sono mai protetti,
> anche dallo smog per citarne una.
> 
> Quello a rischio, prima di sparare per cortesia conoscete una persona a rischio,
> ...



Quindi solo gli immunodepressi per te muoiono di COVID?


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Pescara

[video=youtube;MQMS558oF5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQMS558oF5c[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Bassano

[video=youtube;FP3l3A0LEuc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP3l3A0LEuc[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Genova 1

[video=youtube;hhx9V1cvl0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhx9V1cvl0M[/video]


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388046 ha scritto:


> Io non sono contrario alle mascherine o alle restrizioni sempre rispettato... Ma i farmaci sperimentali no grazie non faccio da cavia, libera scelta.



Libera scelta e nessuno la può contestare. La cosa da sapere però è che se la libera scelta provoca poi danno ad altri bisogna essere consapevoli che su può essere chiamati a risarcire il danno


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2388087 ha scritto:


> Genova
> 
> [video=youtube;hhx9V1cvl0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhx9V1cvl0M[/video]



I tutte le piazze in totale meno del 5% della popolazione. Direi minoranza bulgara...


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Genova 2, sotto la sede del quotidiano Il Secolo XIX

[video=youtube;gb2bkXxKAvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb2bkXxKAvs[/video]


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388070 ha scritto:


> *E quindi torniamo li, io non mi vaccino anche se ho lo 0,0003% di possibilità di stare male* e gli altri vecchi e malati che si arrangino.



In Israele 60% dei ricoverati sono vaccinati


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Torino

[video=youtube;TAYwKMPH_k4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAYwKMPH_k4[/video]


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

sunburn;2388072 ha scritto:


> Tre righe due informazioni errate.
> 1)I vaccini anti-COVID 19 NON sono sperimentali. L'EMA adotta standard estremamente rigorosi per qualunque tipo di approvazione, sia per quella standard che per quella condizionata(quella data ai vaccini anti-COVID 19). La possibilità di un'autorizzazione condizionata è prevista solo a condizioni molto stringenti e consente al produttore di un farmaco, già testato e sperimentato secondo i normali standard, di fornire dati complementari in un secondo momento.
> Questa procedura è stata già utilizzata per alcune decine di farmaci e in nessun caso il farmaco autorizzato sotto condizione è stato ritirato per motivi medici. Per converso, come fisiologico che sia visto l'altissimo numero, svariati farmaci autorizzati col procedimento standard sono stati poi ritirati.
> Come tutte le attività umane, neanche l'iter di approvazione previsto dall'EMA è esente da errori, ma si tratta di un iter estremamente rigoroso. In confronto all'iter seguito oggi, l'iter che portò all'utilizzo dei primi antibiotici era al livello di sciamano che interpella le divinità ballando nudo davanti al fuoco al ritmo dei tamburi in qualche villaggio sperduto di cannibali. Eppure mi sembra che con gli antibiotici "qualche" vita si sia salvata.
> ...



come scritto sul bugiardino...poi tu puoi fare quello che ti pare a me non interessa....tutte le informazioni sono scritte nero su bianco sul bugiardino e sul modulo per il consenso informato.

_A questo medicinale è stata rilasciata un&#8217;autorizzazione &#8220;subordinata a condizioni&#8221;. Ciò significa che
devono essere forniti ulteriori dati su questo medicinale. L&#8217;Agenzia europea dei medicinali esaminerà
almeno annualmente le nuove informazioni su questo medicinale e questo foglio illustrativo verrà
aggiornato, se necessario.

Come per tutti i vaccini, il ciclo di vaccinazione a 2 dosi con Comirnaty potrebbe non proteggere
completamente tutti coloro che lo ricevono, e la durata della protezione non è nota.

Chi si sottopone al vaccino anti-Covid della Pfizer (ma uguale sarà per gli altri) è tenuto a firmare prima il modulo per il consenso informato (lo potete visionare e scaricare), che chiarisce molto bene, al punto 10, che 
_
*&#8220;non è possibile al momento prevedere danni a lunga distanza&#8221;.*

a me basta questo


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Bergamo, sotto la sede del quotidiano L'Eco di Bergamo

[video=youtube;vL4YpfUqtGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL4YpfUqtGY[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Bologna

[video=youtube;o6_D_x8gOa4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6_D_x8gOa4[/video]


----------



## sunburn (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388095 ha scritto:


> come scritto sul bugiardino...
> 
> *A questo medicinale è stata rilasciata un&#8217;autorizzazione &#8220;subordinata a condizioni&#8221;. Ciò significa che
> devono essere forniti ulteriori dati su questo medicinale. L&#8217;Agenzia europea dei medicinali esaminerà
> ...


Io ti ho spiegato cosa sia un&#8217;autorizzazione condizionata, come funzioni e altre applicazioni. Prendo atto che a te interessa sapere solo che è stata data un&#8217;autorizzazione condizionata, senza sapere cosa sia, come funziona e altre applicazioni.


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Cagliari

[video=youtube;MdZ79GFRJ30]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdZ79GFRJ30[/video]


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

zamp2010;2388093 ha scritto:


> In Israele 60% dei ricoverati sono vaccinati



Ma non stavi parlando del poter star male a causa del vaccino ?

É ben diverso non vaccinarsi per paura del vaccino o dire non mi vaccino perché tanto non serve a niente.


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Catania 

[video=youtube;JcsB8VtCCKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcsB8VtCCKY[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Modena

[video=youtube;bjdVFV6vGDs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjdVFV6vGDs[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Verona

[video=youtube;5pkiqkmR5ZQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pkiqkmR5ZQ[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Padova

[video=youtube;7iCqNfBy_2Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iCqNfBy_2Y[/video]


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2021)

zamp2010;2388093 ha scritto:


> In Israele 60% dei ricoverati sono vaccinati



Beh hanno vaccinato gran parte della popolazione, statisticamente è perfettamente normale, piuttosto sono da analizzare i numeri della tenuta del sistema sanitario, sia quello israeliano che quello UK stanno tenendo bene a questa ondata, soprattutto in UK dove i contagi sono a livelli molto alti, praticamente come lo scorso inverno, ma ricoveri e morti restano sotto controllo. 
In UK con gli stessi numeri a Gennaio c'erano circa 1.500 morti al giorno, ora la media è di 40-60 morti al giorno, mi sembra che la vaccinazione stia sortendo effetto no?


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Forlì

[video=youtube;ogThlGEdKQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogThlGEdKQI[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Udine

[video=youtube;iAc1IynBEDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAc1IynBEDU[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Como

[video=youtube;yTMb_HPPhLI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTMb_HPPhLI[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Varese

[video=youtube;Onki-ycJP8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Onki-ycJP8c[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Cremona

[video=youtube;prXf_0TiENg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prXf_0TiENg[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Aosta

[video=youtube;7IIP6Hc1A_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IIP6Hc1A_o[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Firenze

[video=youtube;ydW-qmEnSM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydW-qmEnSM4[/video]


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2021)

[MENTION=4699]Andris[/MENTION]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Palermo

[video=youtube;mJKzLbX1IIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJKzLbX1IIw[/video]


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

sunburn;2388100 ha scritto:


> Io ti ho spiegato cosa sia un&#8217;autorizzazione condizionata, come funzioni e altre applicazioni. Prendo atto che a te interessa sapere solo che è stata data un&#8217;autorizzazione condizionata, senza sapere cosa sia, come funziona e altre applicazioni.



il farmaco è sperimentale.. non si sanno ancora gli effetti a medio e lungo termine poi puoi girare la frittata come ti pare non mi interessa...


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Rimini
[video=youtube;2cXerVjO2uI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXerVjO2uI[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Trento

[video=youtube;yl9IorKNYE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl9IorKNYE4[/video]


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388122 ha scritto:


> il farmaco è sperimentale.. non si sanno ancora gli effetti a medio e lungo termine poi puoi girare la frittata come ti pare non mi interessa



L'FDA ha comunicato che nel giro di 6-8 mesi i vaccini potrebbero essere autorizzati tramite autorizzazione standard, in quel caso ti farai il vaccino o no?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388122 ha scritto:


> il farmaco è sperimentale.. non si sanno ancora gli effetti a medio e lungo termine poi puoi girare la frittata come ti pare non mi interessa



Come per tutti i nuovi farmaci e vaccini...


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Reggio Emilia

[video=youtube;KpwXOQj6CvQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpwXOQj6CvQ[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Biella

[video=youtube;1bEXJtL-qaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bEXJtL-qaw[/video]


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2388127 ha scritto:


> L'FDA ha comunicato che nel giro di 6-8 mesi i vaccini potrebbero essere autorizzati tramite autorizzazione standard, in quel caso ti farai il vaccino o no?



Nel mio caso specifico in base all'età e altri fattori valutando rischi e benefici non ne varrebbe la pena per me farmelo...e non credo proprio che in 6-8 mesi sia sufficiente visto che molti di questi vaccini la fase di sperimentale termina nel 2023...il vaccino come già detto non ti esula dell'infezione già detto mille volte ed è riportato sul bugiardino non si conosce la reale protezione... ognuno è libero di farlo io non lo farò.

spero cmq che in 6-8 mesi si arrivi ad una terapia mirata per debellare la malattia


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Massa

[video=youtube;cwWPwo9vCjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwWPwo9vCjc[/video]


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388144 ha scritto:


> Nel mio caso specifico in base all'età e altri fattori non ne varrebbe la pena, e non credo proprio che in 6-8 mesi sia sufficiente visto che molti di questi vaccini la fase di sperimentale termina nel 2023...il vaccino come già detto non ti esula dell'infezione già detto mille volte ed è riportato sul bugiardino non si conosce la reale protezione... ognuno è libero di farlo io non lo farò.
> 
> spero cmq che in 6-8 mesi si arrivi ad una terapia mirata per debellare la malattia



No no, la FDA ha comunicato che stanno accelerando tutti i processi burocratici per poter arrivare all'approvazione standard tra Gennaio e Febbraio 2022, proprio per cercare di convincere anche i più restii a fare il vaccino.

Però se mi dici che non lo farai comunque allora il problema non è la sperimentazione, ma la tua voglia di farlo o no.


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388144 ha scritto:


> Nel mio caso specifico in base all'età e altri fattori valutando rischi e benefici non ne varrebbe la pena per me farmelo...e non credo proprio che in 6-8 mesi sia sufficiente visto che molti di questi vaccini la fase di sperimentale termina nel 2023...il vaccino come già detto non ti esula dell'infezione già detto mille volte ed è riportato sul bugiardino non si conosce la reale protezione... ognuno è libero di farlo io non lo farò.
> 
> spero cmq che in 6-8 mesi si arrivi ad una terapia mirata per debellare la malattia



Si ma tu fino adesso hai detto che non ti vaccini perché sono farmaci sperimentali con autorizzazione condizionata. Poi ora scrivi che anche con l'autorizzazione standard non ti vaccini...


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Mantova

[video=youtube;kBv2eiWu82M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBv2eiWu82M[/video]


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2388149 ha scritto:


> No no, la FDA ha comunicato che stanno accelerando tutti i processi burocratici per poter arrivare all'approvazione standard tra Gennaio e Febbraio 2022, proprio per cercare di convincere anche i più restii a fare il vaccino.
> 
> Però se mi dici che non lo farai comunque allora il problema non è la sperimentazione, ma la tua voglia di farlo o no.



la FDA è americana il vaccino cmq dovrà passare tutte le pratiche EMA si vedrà... e poi come ho detto possono accelerare quanto vogliono ma non possono piegare il tempo... per i danni a medi a lungo termine si dovrà cmq aspettare..

io preferisco aspettare che esca la terapia e se mi prendo il covid spero in forma lieve... di qualcosa si dovrà morire cmq non siamo immortali ma preferisco non danneggiarmi io stesso o la mia famiglia con un vaccino sperimentale. Non lo sopporterei..


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Ravenna

[video=youtube;9WgWa481PDo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WgWa481PDo[/video]


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2388151 ha scritto:


> Si ma tu fino adesso hai detto che non ti vaccini perché sono farmaci sperimentali con autorizzazione condizionata. Poi ora scrivi che anche con l'autorizzazione standard non ti vaccini...



No io sono per la libertà di scelta, decido io se farmi o meno un vaccino qualsiasi per giunta questo è sperimentale...

( io ho fatto tutti i vaccini obbligatori tranne questo )


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388164 ha scritto:


> No io sono per la libertà di scelta, decido io se farmi o meno un vaccino qualsiasi per giunta questo è sperimentale...



Eh ma in Italia esistono già vaccini obbligatori per legge, se questo vaccino viene approvato tramite iter standard potrebbe essere tranquillamente reso obbligatorio, come gli altri che già lo sono.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

Noto che youtube sta cancellando alcuni video delle manifestazioni. Strano eh  .


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2388166 ha scritto:


> Eh ma in Italia esistono già vaccini obbligatori per legge, se questo vaccino viene approvato tramite iter standard potrebbe essere tranquillamente reso obbligatorio, come gli altri che già lo sono.



leggi sopra fra parentesi cosa ho scritto... io sinceramente di questo non mi fido ancora...e ATTUALMENTE NON LO VOGLIO FARE


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Livorno

[video=youtube;zg24kqrUSSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg24kqrUSSQ[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Roma

[video=youtube;I4_BkcfKiXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4_BkcfKiXg[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Lecco

[video=youtube;zudqXQXI898]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zudqXQXI898[/video]


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388164 ha scritto:


> No io sono per la libertà di scelta, decido io se farmi o meno un vaccino qualsiasi per giunta questo è sperimentale...
> 
> ( io ho fatto tutti i vaccini obbligatori tranne questo )



Quindi non lo fai perché non vuoi. Certo libera scelta. Che è sperimentale lo dici tu perché ti è già stato spiegato come funzionano le autorizzazioni


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Messina

[video=youtube;cdZm2LfRXOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdZm2LfRXOE[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Piacenza

[video=youtube;dcPXV5JUr0E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcPXV5JUr0E[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Pordenone

[video=youtube;OhiMQdNPpAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhiMQdNPpAc[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Brescia

[video=youtube;3aIsRdwDmW0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aIsRdwDmW0[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Napoli

[video=youtube;UyLEb567DG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyLEb567DG8[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Busto

[video=youtube;xppId7VRBlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xppId7VRBlk[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Mestre

[video=youtube;6XWF6uv9qu0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XWF6uv9qu0[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Treviso

[video=youtube;Vk4168YKFGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk4168YKFGk[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Venezia

[video=youtube;3JkOQTM-j6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JkOQTM-j6s[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Vicenza

[video=youtube;RZ5JISJr1dY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ5JISJr1dY[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Perugia

[video=youtube;M9rko23z8-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9rko23z8-c[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Novara

[video=youtube;YJn4WMuZ1TM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJn4WMuZ1TM[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Pesaro

[video=youtube;JXDfzWjTLa8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXDfzWjTLa8[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Monza

[video=youtube;OQZTBi_aQk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQZTBi_aQk4[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Viterbo

[video=youtube;ByhT4zrHqCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByhT4zrHqCU[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Parma

[video=youtube;BHG6q5Oz4Xw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHG6q5Oz4Xw[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

Cosenza

[video=youtube;NotRa30Q5Zs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NotRa30Q5Zs[/video]


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

postato almeno un video per 55/81 manifestazioni

il resto non si trova su youtube per ora e altrove non posso linkare qua.
domani controllerò di nuovo il tubo e aggiornerò eventualmente, è giusto che ogni città abbia rilevanza


----------



## Manue (24 Luglio 2021)

Guglielmo90;2388080 ha scritto:


> Quindi solo gli immunodepressi per te muoiono di COVID?



Chi altri bisogna proteggere che non possono farsi il vaccino?


----------



## Devil man (24 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2388181 ha scritto:


> Quindi non lo fai perché non vuoi. Certo libera scelta. Che è sperimentale lo dici tu perché ti è già stato spiegato come funzionano le autorizzazioni



No non lo dico io c'è scritto 3 volte sul bugiardino... Buona fortuna


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388234 ha scritto:


> No non lo dico io c'è scritto 3 volte sul bugiardino... Buona fortuna



Guarda l'ho cercato e non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che sia sperimentale.....


----------



## sampapot (25 Luglio 2021)

Io non capisco tutto questo astio contro il vaccino...è appurato che aiuta a proteggere contro il covid, magari non al 100% e forse sempre in misura minore se il virus continua ad evolvere, ma un proverbio dice "piuttosto che niente è meglio piuttosto".
Io il covid l'ho passato e posso assicurare che la polmonite da covid non passa inosservata e se c'è qualcosa che può aiutare a limitare i contagi, penso che vada preso seriamente in considerazione, per salvaguardare la vita propria e dei propri cari.
Poi ognuno è libero di farlo o no, ma in questo caso sceglie di essere un probabile infetto, perché se non ti vaccini, prima o poi te lo becchi. Noto dai video che parecchi sono senza mascherine con distanziamento sociale praticamente azzerato....questo porterà ad una sola conseguenza.
Faccio presente che in Italia siamo arrivati ad un massimo di oltre 800.000 contagiati...fino a qualche giorno fa (12/7) eravamo scesi a 40.000, il sito della protezione civile dice che oggi siamo risaliti a 62.000 (+ del 50% in 12 giorni).
La mia paura è che da zona bianca passeremo a colori più scuri e sinceramente sono stanco di restrizioni alla libertà....di certo i comportamenti di queste folle non aiuteranno a limitare i contagi...è un pò come essere in auto davanti al semaforo rosso, puoi fermarti rispettando le regole o proseguire e mettere a repentaglio la vita tua e di altri e incorrere in una multa...il libero arbitrio esiste, ma i comportamenti con scarso senso civico hanno conseguenze anche sulle altre persone, non solo su chi li compie....e questo non mi sta bene


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2388090 ha scritto:


> I tutte le piazze in totale meno del 5% della popolazione. Direi minoranza bulgara...



5% significa 3 milioni di Italiani in piazza.
Hai mai visto una manifestazione nel dopoguerra apartitica e senza sigle sindacali portare in piazza un numero del genere di cittadini?
Ragazzi, ragioniamo prima di scrivere certe cose, quello che è successo ieri, anche per le tempistiche con cui si è creato, è assolutamente un fatto rivoluzionario.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Luglio 2021)

sunburn;2388053 ha scritto:


> Beh se il reale obiettivo fosse il green pass e non il vaccino, avrebbero ragione da vendere. E' uno strumento di per sé inutile(vedremo se avrà almeno la funzione di convincere) e, oltretutto, introdotto con modalità discutibili. Se stabilisci una regola, devi dare il tempo alla gente di adeguarsi. Le due settimane non sono assolutamente sufficienti.
> Detto questo, io sono da sempre favorevole all'obbligo vaccinale imposto per legge, come previsto dall'art 32 della Costituzione, ovviamente posticipando l'entrata in vigore delle sanzioni in modo da consentire a tutti di fare il ciclo.
> Il motivo è molto semplice. Possiamo star qui a discutere anni, ma una malattia infettiva che si trasmette per via aerea non la sconfiggi puntando solo sulla prevenzione del contagio(come scritto da altri utenti, è come fermare il vento con le mani), ma solo e soltanto puntando sulla prevenzione della malattia. E l'unico strumento mai concepito dall'Umanità per prevenire una malattia infettiva che si trasmette per via aerea è il vaccino. Di qui non si scappa.
> 
> Detto questo, bisogna dire che non ci stiamo comportando male. 62% con almeno una dose, la quasi totalità dei quali chiuderà il ciclo. Aggiungi quelli che fino a ora non hanno potuto per vari motivi e quelli "convinti" dall'introduzione del green pass(che resta comunque uno strumento sbagliato nelle modalità) e nel giro di tre o quattro mesi resteranno solo gli "ultimi giapponesi" no vax. Ma quelli c'erano anche cent'anni fa e i progressi in ambito medico, per fortuna, li abbiamo fatti lo stesso.



É chiaro che, tolto il 12% della popolazione che non puó vaccinarsi per etá o patologie, l’obbiettivo é vaccinare almeno l’80 del restante 88% della popolazione (quindi il 90% dei vaccinabili)

Gli step per raggiungere l’obbiettivo non derogabile ai fini della salute pubblica sono 3)

1) propaganda
2) Dorte incentivazione a farlo mettendo limitazioni a chi non lo fa (Green pass)
3) Obbligo.

L’obbiettivo in un modo o nell’altro sará raggiunto, perché ne va della ripresa della nostra vita sociale ed economica. Bisogna vedere se saremo costretti o no allo step 3.

Chi veramente non vuole vaccinarsi farebbe bene ad invitare a vaccinarsi gli incerti per far sì che il percorso non arrivi in fondo coinvolgendoli.

Mio,parere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2388058 ha scritto:


> aridaje con questa vita normale che non esiste dalla data che ho in firma.
> 
> vita normale significa che domani mattina, come succedeva per 11 mesi all'anno ogni domenica, ci sarebbe in decine di città italiane la solita maratona/mezza maratona/10 km su strada con migliaia di persone attaccate
> 
> ...



Nel senso tornarci, quanto prima. Se il prima é il 2022, ok, ci accontenteremo nel frattempo a “quanto piú vicino al normale” e anche dopo sará cosí: quanto piú vicino.

La,strada per raggiungerla é Chiara a tutto il mondo: vaccinazione di massa (che non vuol dire 100% della popolazione ma 80% della stessa o 90% dei vaccinabili). Uno non vuole vaccinarsi? C’é spazio ancora perché, stando da buon parassita in silenzio, un numero adeguato di cittadini lo faccia al posto suo.

Vogliamo continuare a fare contropropaganda ? Prepararsi alla supposta nel sedere della vaccinazione obbligatoria sempre piú estesa.

Lo stato non derogherá al raggiungimento dell’obbiettivo finale.


----------



## Devil man (25 Luglio 2021)

Guglielmo90;2388263 ha scritto:


> Guarda l'ho cercato e non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che sia sperimentale.....



A questo medicinale è stata rilasciata un&#8217;autorizzazione &#8220;subordinata a condizioni&#8221;. Ciò significa che
devono essere forniti ulteriori dati su questo medicinale. L&#8217;Agenzia europea dei medicinali esaminerà
almeno annualmente le nuove informazioni su questo medicinale e questo foglio illustrativo verrà
aggiornato, se necessario.

Come per tutti i vaccini, il ciclo di vaccinazione a 2 dosi con Comirnaty potrebbe non proteggere
completamente tutti coloro che lo ricevono, e la durata della protezione non è nota.

Chi si sottopone al vaccino anti-Covid della Pfizer (ma uguale sarà per gli altri) è tenuto a firmare prima il modulo per il consenso informato (lo potete visionare e scaricare), che chiarisce molto bene, al punto 10,che

&#8220;non è possibile al momento prevedere danni a lunga distanza&#8221;.

In aggiunta se 3000 medici in tutta Italia hanno fatto ricorso perché anche loro si rifiutano di vaccinarsi con un siero sperimentale , persone che hanno studiato una vita intera... Alzo le mani... Vuol dire che rifiutate di ammettere che è un farmaco sperimentale... Ed è inutile parlarsi..


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2021)

Quanta gente c è in Italia strana??!!

Per Dio, va bene qualcuno, ma qui il problema è bello grosso.

Ho visto certe interviste ieri che mi hanno fatto accapponare la pelle.

Dovevo distogliere lo sguardo per reale imbarazzo empatico.


----------



## mil77 (25 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2388273 ha scritto:


> 5% significa 3 milioni di Italiani in piazza.
> Hai mai visto una manifestazione nel dopoguerra apartitica e senza sigle sindacali portare in piazza un numero del genere di cittadini?
> Ragazzi, ragioniamo prima di scrivere certe cose, quello che è successo ieri, anche per le tempistiche con cui si è creato, è assolutamente un fatto rivoluzionario.



Intanto erano molto meno del 5%....poi senza sigle sindacali o politiche??? I video che ho visto io mostravano l'opposto. Poi possono arrivare pure a 6 milioni di persone (cifra a cui non arriveranno mai) saranno sempre il 10%. Vuol dire che l'altro 90% è a favore, ed essendo in democrazia, bisognerebbe saper accettare il volere della maggioranza....soprattutto in casi come questi dove è schiacciante.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2388351 ha scritto:


> Intanto erano molto meno del 5%....poi senza sigle sindacali o politiche??? I video che ho visto io mostravano l'opposto. Poi possono arrivare pure a 6 milioni di persone (cifra a cui non arriveranno mai) saranno sempre il 10%. Vuol dire che l'altro 90% è a favore, ed essendo in democrazia, bisognerebbe saper accettare il volere della maggioranza....soprattutto in casi come questi dove è schiacciante.


Il 90% in una piazza non riuscirebbe ad entrarci dai...


----------



## Maximo (25 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2387789 ha scritto:


> *In basso screen con luoghi e orari in ogni regione italiana, tranne la Basilicata, per le proteste in piazza organizzate contro l'accesso ad alcune attività sociali subordinato al possesso del green pass.
> 
> Oggi pomeriggio alle 17-17.30*
> 
> ...



Ma vaccinatevi e non rompete i c……i


----------



## Devil man (25 Luglio 2021)

Maximo;2388355 ha scritto:


> Ma vaccinatevi e non rompete i c&#8230;&#8230;i



Anche no grazie


----------



## mil77 (25 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2388354 ha scritto:


> Il 90% in una piazza non riuscirebbe ad entrarci dai...



Cosa c'entra? Direi che tanti di quelli che ci credevano sono andati in piazza. Aggiungi stando larghissimi altrettanti che ci credevano ma non sono andati in piazza ed i numeri sono quelli. Tipo posso dire con assoluta certezza che tutti gli altri non sarebbero mai andati a manifestare anche ci fosse stato posto per 100 milioni di persone


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Luglio 2021)

Maximo;2388355 ha scritto:


> Ma vaccinatevi e non rompete i c&#8230;&#8230;i



Vai, e non venire a rompere tu i cogli1 a noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2388362 ha scritto:


> Vai, e non venire a rompere tu i cogli1 a noi



Ringhio ti faccio la stessa domanda che ho fatto all'altro utente, i vaccini Pfizer e Moderna pare otterranno approvazione definitiva (quindi con sperimentazione completa ecc.) Verso Gennaio 2022. 
Saranno quindi a tutti gli effetti approvati al 100% come tutti i farmaci e vaccini già in commercio. 

Nel caso quindi te lo farai? Visto che il problema mi è parso di capire è la scarsa fiducia per un vaccino approvato in uso di emergenza.


----------



## Devil man (25 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2388375 ha scritto:


> Ringhio ti faccio la stessa domanda che ho fatto all'altro utente, i vaccini Pfizer e Moderna pare otterranno approvazione definitiva (quindi con sperimentazione completa ecc.) Verso Gennaio 2022.
> Saranno quindi a tutti gli effetti approvati al 100% come tutti i farmaci e vaccini già in commercio.
> 
> Nel caso quindi te lo farai? Visto che il problema mi è parso di capire è la scarsa fiducia per un vaccino approvato in uso di emergenza.



Ti faccio un altra domanda... Te ogni anno ti fai il vaccino influenzale?? Io no, e molti medici hanno detto che molto probabilmente il covid si attenuerà ad una banale influenza..nel giro di 2-3 anni


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388386 ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un altra domanda... Te ogni anno ti fai il vaccino influenzale come gli anziani ?? Molto probabilmente il covid si attenuerà a influenza si spera in 2-3 anni



No, non ho mai fatto l'antinfluenzale. Ad oggi però non è come un influenza, si spera lo diventi proprio grazie alla vaccinazione attuale o/e perché muterà naturalmente in qualcosa di "benigno".


----------



## Masanijey (25 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388035 ha scritto:


> Già spiegato il concetto sulla libertà di scelta ma si vede che non ci arrivate...ormai siamo divisi in due schieramenti come vuole il governo



Scusa ma mi sale il sangue il cervello! Non c'entra proprio nulla il governo. Basta con questa storia del governo, è troppo facile scaricare la colpa su altri. Qui c'entrano solo le persone, per lo più ignoranti.
C'è un fo.ttuto virus, e c'è un vaccino. Perché non si fa tutto sto macello per l'antitetanica?
Avrei voluto vedere se ai tempi della spagnola raccoglievano firme per non essere curati.
Sono veramente disarmato.


----------



## mil77 (25 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2388386 ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un altra domanda... Te ogni anno ti fai il vaccino influenzale?? Io no, e molti medici hanno detto che molto probabilmente il covid si attenuerà ad una banale influenza..nel giro di 2-3 anni



Il covid diventerà come influenza se ci saranno almeno 80/85% di vaccinati. Altrimenti continuerà a riempire gli ospedali, le terapie intensive.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2388307 ha scritto:


> Quanta gente c è in Italia strana??!!
> 
> Per Dio, va bene qualcuno, ma qui il problema è bello grosso.
> 
> ...



Si, io sono sconcertato dai commenti e dalle dichiarazioni di certa gente. Ma soprattutto la convinzione con cui dicono certe cose.


----------

